# SIRIUS Introduces Marine Weather Data Service



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

from the press release:

On-Demand Access to Weather Data From SIRIUS Available on Raymarine's E-Series Navigation Displays

NEW YORK, April 5 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- SIRIUS Satellite Radio (Nasdaq: SIRI - News) today announced the availability of a marine weather data service featuring on-demand access to detailed weather information for the boating community. SIRIUS' Marine Weather Service will first be available over the E-Series high performance multifunction navigation displays from Raymarine.

full press release:
http://sev.prnewswire.com/radio/20060405/NYW15305042006-1.html


----------

